# Great Deal



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

I purchased a 1911-A1 (my first 1911) it's a full size WWII G.I. model,
I only paid $360.00 NIB at my local gun store - Rock Island Armory - 
Worht every penny ! It is mil-spec, all 1911 parts will change out. But the gun shoots very nice out of the box , only needs a little fluff & buff, & your ready to go. It's not a rattle trap, loose or sloppy, It's actually has a good fit & finish for the $$$, I'd put it up against the SA WWII G.I. model any day !


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! :smt023


Pictures...? :watching:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good for you Mr.Tom. We'll be standing by for a range report and some pictures. Good Luck with it.


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

How do I post pics on here ? The gun shoots great !:smt023


----------

